# Looking for caribbean DIY fishing



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

Trying to figure out a trip for next Jan-March some where in the Caribbean where I can find some fish on my own. Definitely thinking mainly fly fishing flats for bones but I am open to any fishing opportunities out there. Any one have experiences of DIY flats fishing out there that was productive?


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

I'm interested in seeing these responses


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I researched this a few year back but lost all the info when my computer took a crap. Anyways type DIY bonefish Caribbean in your search engine and you should be able to find a few options. There was a couple place on small islands that offered what you are looking for. As an added option I have rented a couple house's on Andros for the week off VRBO. The first time I did it I picked a place came with kayaks and the other time I rented a boat for the week. On both trips I hired a guide for a couple days just to show me the area. The kayaks gave me the ability to fish the reef and also get to a couple flats to flyfish for Bones. The boat I rented was by no means a flats skiff. It was a small Boston Whaler but again it gave me the ability to get to some good wade fishing grounds. 

This link might help too
http://www.fishipedia.com/fishipedia-top-5-diy-bonefishing-destinations/


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Long Island Bahamas.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Venezuela might have some good deals right about now...


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sam Collett and swc did a live q&a on istagram about a year ago. It was pretty informative. I’m sure it’s on YouTube. 

If you do find some good info. Please share


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Take a look at Playa Del Carmen / Tulum, Mexico. Just south of Tulum is the Boca Paila Lagoon, and Ascension Bay. There is excellent DIY Opportunities for Bones, Juvi. Tarpon, and Permit, as well as Jacks and some Snook. The exchange rate is very favorable and lots of lodging options.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Spend $15 for DIY Bonefishing by Rod Hamilton on Amazon. Have fun planning!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I fished Little Cayman a couple times in the mid 90’s. Not a ton of bonefish flats but they are around. Miles of beach n rocks you’ll have to yourself. Mixed bag of fish. Check it out on google earth. Still pretty remote. Stayed at Little Cayman Beach Resort.

https://www.littlecayman.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't the Bahamas change the laws so a visitor could no longer do DIY flats fidhing? They make you hire a local guide for your boat, or a charter I thought?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

No that did not go thru. You can diy in bahamas. There is a fishing license. It is not necessarily enforced but there is one. Plenty of places on lots of the islands to be successful.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

If your looking strictly wading look into trying Treasure Cay Bahamas There is some great flats an easy walk from the resort with a lot of fish. You can also rent a center. Insole boat to reach some more huge wading flats.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Acklins island
School house flat near Snug Corner on foot. In coming tide is best. Use Garon Williamson as a guide for a day or two. He’s absolutely the master on foot!


----------

